# The 6 Stages of Beekeeping Addiction



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

I had a little fun and wrote up a blog post on beekeeping addiction. I would love to hear if you guys agree or have any to add! http://beekeepinglikeagirl.com/the-6-stages-of-beekeeping-addiction/


----------



## Kathleen Bourn (Oct 31, 2014)

I think one of the signs that you're an "over the edge beekeeper" is when a non-beekeeper just says the word "bee" and it launches you into a 20 minute rambling about why they swarm, what the bees use pollen for or how the colony makes a queen. Usually the person's eyes soon glaze over and they slowly start moving away from you.

I have to add that I've overheard rumblings from my family and friends about an intervention and they're currently looking for a 12 step program for beekeepers.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

That happens to me too, people say they are interested in bees and my family not only rolls their eyes, but gives all kinds of signals to the fellow that they need to stop before i get started.....


----------



## frustrateddrone (Jan 31, 2015)

Kathleen........ As a 1st yr bee keeper last yr. I managed to make a lasting impression on the State Bee Keeper giving a class. She won't forget who I am. In edition, my neighbor down the street asked about beekeeping. I told her first and foremost it's expensive to the tune of $500 to get started. My bee suit alone was $280 and at that point she lost interest in bee keeping. 30 minutes still rambling away her mom and brother had walked off. I managed to get my excitement level cut off and she said she probably would just come by for some honey at some point next year when I had some for her. 

Just for kicks I educate while I am idle, like grocery line check out. "Did you know........" and talk about something quick in passing. People find it fascinating with out getting overloaded. Example: I'm a beekeeper. Did you know that male bees are called drones? Drones do 3 things eat have sex and then die. Drones don't have stingers.

If I had known what the expense was, I would not have gotten into bee keeping. I just bought 2 VHS Queens for $86 10 minutes ago and that my friends is utterly expensive cause I have yet to harvest a jar of honey for profit.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

frustrateddrone said:


> Just for kicks I educate while I am idle, like grocery line check out. "Did you know........" and talk about something quick in passing. People find it fascinating with out getting overloaded.


Seriously?
I think you're mistaking people being courteous with "fascination". It's more likely that they are fascinated by you rather than what you are talking about. These people are getting paid to talk to paying customers cycling through their line remember...


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I had # 1 from the first time I opened a hive. Skipped everything else, except #5 and I'm glad you said something as I thought I was just crazy, but I to notice that bees like to land on me when I'm no where near my hives, or will just approach me and hover like they are orientating. Do we carry hive scent on us all the time? Have we been marked for life? I would be curious to hear others thoughts and experiences on this.


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

some other signs you have it bad.... 
if you would rather spend 20 minutes in sub-zero temps with snow blowing sideways staring at entrance of a hive hoping to see a forager. 

you see every piece of wood as a potential hive part (stage 1).... every piece of wood longer than 20 inches DOES become a hive part (stage 2), you build enough equipment to support a commercial operation but don;t plan to expand past 2-3 hives (stage 3).

you have breed you bees and expanded your colonies for 5 seasons or more in your mind.

as kathleen said.... people intentionally avoid you so they don;t get drawn into ANOTHER long dissertation on the mating habits of varroa mites or equally interesting topics

you have one hive but have stashed away enough jars for 2000 lbs of honey....

you often connect to a site like beesource and read everysingle word of every post - and get depressed when there is nothing new to read.... 

Sky


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

jwcarlson said:


> Seriously?
> I think you're mistaking people being courteous with "fascination". It's more likely that they are fascinated by you rather than what you are talking about. These people are getting paid to talk to paying customers cycling through their line remember...



Ha ha the only time I talk about bees in a checkout line is when I'm at walmart buying 50 lbs of sugar. I always get weird stares and questions when buying bulk sugar, I think people assume I'm making shine based on my typical walmart attire, I used to just chuckle and say I'm a beekeeper, but now when they give me that look I just tell them I'm baking a cake for my diabetic neighbor.


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Sky said:


> some other signs you have it bad....
> if you would rather spend 20 minutes in sub-zero temps with snow blowing sideways staring at entrance of a hive hoping to see a forager.
> 
> you see every piece of wood as a potential hive part (stage 1).... every piece of wood longer than 20 inches DOES become a hive part (stage 2), you build enough equipment to support a commercial operation but don;t plan to expand past 2-3 hives (stage 3).
> ...


Sky, I feel like you've been reading my internet logs.....


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

Harley Craig said:


> ....but now when they give me that look I just tell them I'm baking a cake for my diabetic neighbor.


LOL - sorry - that's good - with your permission I'd like to add that comeback to my arsenal.....


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> Ha ha the only time I talk about bees in a checkout line is when I'm at walmart buying 50 lbs of sugar. I always get weird stares and questions when buying bulk sugar, I think people assume I'm making shine based on my typical walmart attire, I used to just chuckle and say I'm a beekeeper, but now when they give me that look I just tell them I'm baking a cake for my diabetic neighbor.


I'm there either coming out of work in khaki's and a polo or in my ripped up bee jeans and similarly junky t-shirt and camo Crocs. 100# of sugar does draw people's attention. I typically just tell them that it's for my bees. I came up a lot of other ones that I might use next year, but none of them would be looked upon as appropriate for this website.  It wouldn't surprise me if the government started tracking sugar purchases (or already does). They are all sorts of scared of their own shadow like that... God forbid one of the peasants makes his own brew.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Nice list. Anything buzzing I have to figure out if it's a bee, a drone, a fly...


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe this should be an Ode to Jeff Foxworthy "You Might Be a Beekeeper..." list?


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Great list . Once in a while someone will stop by to watch when I'm in the bees. My cousin did last summer I reached in the hive took out a peace of fresh burr comb shook of the bees and gave it to her. You would of thought I gave her a peace of gold. It's not only beekeepers that find what the bees can do fascinating. Come to think of it it is worth more than gold.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> Ha ha the only time I talk about bees in a checkout line is when I'm at walmart buying 50 lbs of sugar. I always get weird stares and questions when buying bulk sugar, I think people assume I'm making shine based on my typical walmart attire, I used to just chuckle and say I'm a beekeeper, but now when they give me that look I just tell them I'm baking a cake for my diabetic neighbor.


I get that same comment (about moonshine) every time I have 2 or 3-25# bags of sugar in my cart at Wal-Mart!


----------



## Don'tWorryBeeHappy (May 13, 2011)

You might be an beekeeper when: you ask Santa for a bee bee tree for Christmas.


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

I had the one where a bee landed on me while we were way out on the ocean, boating. Very cool. She stayed on me until we got back to shore, where I gave her a ride to the nearest flower.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

You might be a Beekeeper If, Everything you eat or drink has to be made with honey!


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm just in it for the honey.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I get that same comment (about moonshine) every time I have 2 or 3-25# bags of sugar in my cart at Wal-Mart!

It's definitely a regional thing. I've never had any one mention or even hint at moonshine. Usually it's "are you making candy?" or something on those lines when I'm buying an entire grocery cart full of sugar...


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Sky said:


> LOL - sorry - that's good - with your permission I'd like to add that comeback to my arsenal.....



lol be my guest, I'm pretty sure I heard it elsewhere, but can't credit the source, it just came out of my mouth one day in line at walmart and I'm not that creative LOL


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> > It's definitely a regional thing. I've never had any one mention or even hint at moonshine. ...


it's either A you have all your teeth or B Don't wear sleeveless tshirts with cut off cammo shorts and fip flops?  LOL


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Signs you're over it, 

You:

- hate meeting new beeks
- quit going to meetings
- hate the bees every year by mid-july
- don't tell anybody you're a beekeeper
- quit trying to save poor hives
- quit posting on forums 

Don


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>it's either A you have all your teeth or B Don't wear sleeveless tshirts with cut off cammo shorts and fip flops? LOL

Well, yes, I have all my teeth and no I don't own any sleevless tshirts and I don't own anything cammo and I don't own a pair of flip flops... so you think that's it? It thinks the fact that I've never even HEARD of a moonshiner in these parts may play into it...


----------



## knucklehead (Jan 19, 2016)

dang!! i had a dream about bee's last night and I dont even have any yet! LOL I guess I have been reading and watching so much stuff i'm already corrupted! ROFL 

Cant wait till the nuc gets here in March!


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael Bush said:


> >it's either A you have all your teeth or B Don't wear sleeveless tshirts with cut off cammo shorts and fip flops? LOL
> 
> Well, yes, I have all my teeth and no I don't own any sleevless tshirts and I don't own anything cammo and I don't own a pair of flip flops... so you think that's it? It thinks the fact that I've never even HEARD of a moonshiner in these parts may play into it...



that could be it..... LOL I don't think there are a lot in IL


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

GaryG74 said:


> I get that same comment (about moonshine) every time I have 2 or 3-25# bags of sugar in my cart at Wal-Mart!


I don't even bother to let them start to think about it.. I just start talking to my wife about the next shine run and how much we'll make from it.. You ought to see the stares then.. lol.. Get my sugar mostly from Sam's and usually 5 to 8 bags at a time.. lol


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

knucklehead said:


> dang!! i had a dream about bee's last night and I dont even have any yet! LOL I guess I have been reading and watching so much stuff i'm already corrupted! ROFL
> 
> Cant wait till the nuc gets here in March!



oh boy you are in trouble..... be sure not to fiddle with them too much LOL


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Yes, I forgot:
-Drones on to everyone and anyone about bees.
-The strong desire to ID all buzzing UFOs.

And a couple more I thought of:
-Investigating all flowering plants to find out if bees are on them. 
-Constantly thinking, "That would be a good place for a beehive".


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> -Drones on to everyone and anyone about bees.


THAT is hilarious!


----------



## ritan1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Not to mention, looking at every bee on every flower within a mile or two of your hives and wondering, "Is that one of my girls?"


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

ritan1 said:


> Not to mention, looking at every bee on every flower within a mile or two of your hives and wondering, "Is that one of my girls?"


Ahahahaha! Totally!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

And pointing out to everyone that that yellow jacket is NOT a bee nor is that paper wasp or that bald faced hornet...


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

Michael Bush said:


> And pointing out to everyone that that yellow jacket is NOT a bee nor is that paper wasp or that bald faced hornet...


It's the worst when you see a publication or article on bees that used a photo of a wasp of fly (bee mimic)!


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

I loved everyones additions so much, I had to go back and add them to my post! It's now the 10 stages of beekeeping addiction. hahah


----------



## gnor (Jun 3, 2015)

You might be a beekeeper if: you immediately turn to the bee friendly section in the seed catalogue.


----------



## Thomas Boyd (Aug 7, 2013)

Yep, you will have visitors from the local sheriffs department when buying quart jars and sugar in bulk.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

D Semple said:


> Signs you're over it,
> 
> You:
> 
> ...


So there. 
Still trying to save the dinks and the posting thing might not ever go away.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

D Semple said:


> Signs you're over it,
> 
> - don't tell anybody you're a beekeeper
> 
> Don


Actually if I get the "what do you do" question when I'm away from home I quite often lie and just say I am a farmer. It saves having to hear the story about their grandpa that used to have a couple hives and then you have to answer all the usual questions about whether I get stung much or if my bees have all died cause they saw this show on tv......


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

knucklehead said:


> dang!! i had a dream about bee's last night and I dont even have any yet! LOL I guess I have been reading and watching so much stuff i'm already corrupted! ROFL
> 
> Cant wait till the nuc gets here in March!


Have you had to wake up and take a look to make sure that you're not sleeping with a bee swarm as your pillow yet? When I first got back into bees was doing cutouts, catching swarms, and inspecting colonies non-stop. Had a few weeks worth of "dreams that buzz".


----------



## John T (Jun 11, 2016)

> "I'm glad you said something as I thought I was just crazy, but I to notice that bees like to land on me when I'm no where near my hives, or will just approach me and hover like they are orientating. Do we carry hive scent on us all the time? Have we been marked for life? I would be curious to hear others thoughts and experiences on this."


I feel the same way... just wonder if after you have been bit a few times.... is there a pheromone they leave in your blood?


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

John T said:


> I feel the same way... just wonder if after you have been bit a few times.... is there a pheromone they leave in your blood?


I think bees recognize the beekeeper. There's a guy around here who attaches pictures of himself onto his hives so the bees will know him. I think maybe he's right. 50/50

Really I think it's smells. We all have our own scent and the bee world revolves around odors.


----------



## sandmtn (Jul 7, 2016)

Too funny!!! Had me laughing out loud! Now I can't wait to read it to DH.

I've had most all of these big time especially the bee dreams. Even have DH dreaming about them with my droning on so much about them!

I don't do #9 with bees - only been stung once. I have Italians and they let me get away with murder!

Harley Craig, Bees seem to have a way of finding me and hanging around too. But having only been stung once, that's not it for me. I do visit the hive usually a couple of times every day and spend some time observing close up. So maybe their pheromones are getting on me. And then it may be something like Poison Ivy oil and doesn't wash off easily. Just a thought.


----------



## beestudent (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's my favs, including any that have been mentioned.

- dreamed once about my whole bed was bees, woke up screaming, couldn't touch a beehive for 2 days  

- see bees anywhere, and sometimes when there aren't any...

- when I get stung, I now have a reflex to swipe them off with a hive tool to save their life, including when my mother has me come into the kitchen to "catch" a stray bee, and when they sting me, get flicked, bump off her and she screams... "She's harmless mom!" "I don't care get her out of here!!!" LOL! (She's never been stung before...)

- people here just stare for a few seconds at the cart full of 4# bags from Aldi's, glance up and realize I'm staring back and hurry away...

- start walking aimlessly around the yard looking at places to put bees, and as we are driving, "ooh, that's a good spot" "good sunlight for a few bee's here" even in random people's yards(so it's true! I'm not alone!)

- sitting on a warm sunny day in a lawn chair talking to the bees about my day (that's common)

- definitely planning years in advance for the girls, even dreaming of conversations explaining how I manage my 10,000 hives


----------

